# Cat of the Week Contest *Rules*



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Ok, these aren't official yet because I would like everyone who thinks Cat of the Week is a good idea to vote on the rules to tell me if they like them or not, and if they think something should be changed/added, please let me know. The voting will be open for 5 days.

Contest is open to all members (age does NOT matter)

Maximum Photos To Be Submitted Is 4 (But Only One Will Be Choosed)

The Photos Must Be Of Your Own cat(s) or Another Member's cat(s), And Not Taken From Another Site

The Photos Must Be In Their Original State (No Effect Is Allowed To Be Added)

Only 12 Will Be Selected, So Please Don't Feel Left Out If Your Cat Isn't In The Voting

If It's Ok With The Mods, I'd Like To Put In A Request If We Can Have Each Voting Period A "Sticky", and The Thread With The Cat of the Week a "Sticky". Of Course, This Is Up To The Mods

Have Fun!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm not sure if I agree with using a picture of another member's cat. Because right now there are about a dozen great pictures I would submit of cats other than my own. :lol:


----------



## harry (Jan 25, 2006)

The rules are fine, lets get started!!!!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

I can't wait to join in the game!


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

:thumb


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

Contest is open to all members (age does NOT matter) 
_I don't think age is an issue I think saying the contest is open to all members is sufficient_

Maximum Photos To Be Submitted Is 4 (But Only One Will Be Choosed) 
_Choosed huh  Who will select which one of the 4 is chosen? Why bother submitting 4 if only one is to be used?_

The Photos Must Be Of Your Own cat(s) or Another Member's cat(s), And Not Taken From Another Site 
_I don't agree that you can post pictures of another members cats, I would be seriously annoyed if someone used a picture of my cat in a contest on here._

Only 12 Will Be Selected, So Please Don't Feel Left Out If Your Cat Isn't In The Voting 
_How will the final 12 be selected? Why only 12? When we have the photo contests in the lounge, if there are many entries we simply add polling threads to accommodate them all. Then if need be we hold a final voting between the winners of each thread. _

If It's Ok With The Mods, I'd Like To Put In A Request If We Can Have Each Voting Period A "Sticky", and The Thread With The Cat of the Week a "Sticky". Of Course, This Is Up To The Mods 
_I think this is something the mods will need to discuss once the other rules have been clarified but initially I would say no to the sticky. There are competition threads in art and lit, the lounge, Tims new one in cat chat and we can't have stickies for them all._

_Finally I would add something regarding the hosting of pics, such as this which is from the graphics contest rule
When submitting, please use your catforum photo gallery. Then there are no issues if your host goes down for a little while during the voting period. If they're all in the same gallery, then they'll all show up, or they all won't. _


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Stephie said:


> _..., I would be seriously annoyed if someone used a picture of my cat in a contest on here._


Me too. Perhaps this could be accomodated by the wording "with that member's permission."


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Stephie said:


> _ Why only 12? _


There's something to be said for limited entry: too many choices in one poll makes difficult voting, and spilling the additional over into extra threads makes for confusion. What's happened before is that some people voted in one thread but not the other, and visa versa. What could be done is to hold the additional entries over for the next contest. You could also just limit it to the first 12, but then you couldn't allow four per person.


----------



## harry (Jan 25, 2006)

when is it going to get started??


----------



## perucat (Jul 31, 2005)

[The Photos Must Be Of Your Own cat(s) or Another Member's cat(s), And Not Taken From Another Site ]

Crying.........


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I agree with all of Stephie's comments. I really don't understand the submission of 4 photos and who chooses which one goes into the contest and what the criteria is for being chosen. It's all too subjective for me.

I also don't understand how this contest is any different than the one already running in the Lounge, other than this one doesn't have categories.


----------



## harry (Jan 25, 2006)

i have a question: How about if you have more than 1 cat? I have 3 cats and I would like to enter all 3 of them, do I send in seperate posts or put them all in one post??? :twisted:


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

*Contest is open to all members (age does NOT matter) *
No need to mention age. The forum has never discriminated against any age.

*Maximum Photos To Be Submitted Is 4 (But Only One Will Be Choosed) *
As Stephie mentioned above...who decides 1 out of the 4 is picked for the contest?
*
The Photos Must Be Of Your Own cat(s) or Another Member's cat(s), And Not Taken From Another Site *
I agree with the others on this one. I don't want people pasting pictures out of my gallery.

*The Photos Must Be In Their Original State (No Effect Is Allowed To Be Added) *
So then how is this a contest? I'm not sure I understand what we are competing with?

*Only 12 Will Be Selected, So Please Don't Feel Left Out If Your Cat Isn't In The Voting *
How will this be determined? The first 12 that submit?

*If It's Ok With The Mods, I'd Like To Put In A Request If We Can Have Each Voting Period A "Sticky", and The Thread With The Cat of the Week a "Sticky". Of Course, This Is Up To The Mods *
As Stephie said, the mods will discuss it. However, we have a contest in Arts & Lit, the Lounge, and Cat Chat, all of which don't have their own sticky so I doubt that'll happen with this one.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Heather102180 said:


> So then how is this a contest? I'm not sure I understand what we are competing with?


I think it's a popularity contest: vote for your favorite cat and that will be the "Cat of the Week" I'm sorry, but I'm not really too enthusiastic about popularity contests. I think a contest should be a competition of achievement: people vote on what they think was done best. There's really no achievement to recognize here.


----------



## harry (Jan 25, 2006)

maybe they could have different contests, such as cutest cat of the week, sleepiest cat of the week, meanest cat of the week and so on


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

harry said:


> maybe they could have different contests, such as cutest cat of the week, sleepiest cat of the week, meanest cat of the week and so on


That's the contest in the Lounge...it's a new one...we had Best Yawn the last time and now have Sleeping Kitties. That's why we're asking how this one would be different and what makes it a contest....


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

coaster said:


> I think it's a popularity contest: vote for your favorite cat and that will be the "Cat of the Week" I'm sorry, but I'm not really too enthusiastic about popularity contests. I think a contest should be a competition of achievement: people vote on what they think was done best. There's really no achievement to recognize here.


I agree.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I would vote "no" on a sticky, Megan. We are trying to keep them to a minimum. Even the Animal Rescue Site is hidden in a whole thread of stickies. They are normally reserved for important information. I'll let those who post pictures consider the other rules.


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

perucat said:


> [The Photos Must Be Of Your Own cat(s) or Another Member's cat(s), And Not Taken From Another Site ]
> 
> Crying.........


Perucat, I think I am right in saying that you post the lovely pictures of feral cats. How could we accomodate her Megan?


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

"The photos must be your own photos"


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

coaster said:


> "The photos must be your own photos"


 :thumb


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Thanks for all your comments and suggestions. Mods, if we keep this contest, how about you guys come up with the rules (if you don't mind)? That way they make sense, etc.


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

I guess I still don't understand where the "contest" aspect of this is so it would be rather hard for me to come up with rules for it...


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

I'm going to re-write the rules (with Mom's help), and then once I have them all written, I'll post them here for opinions, and then I'll explain the contest. :wink:


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

*New Rules!*

Ok, how do you guys like these?

Contest Is Open To All Members
Contest Will Run For 1 Week
1 Picture Submitted Per Contestant
Up To 10 Entries Accepted
Picture Must Be In Original State

Once 10 Entries Are Received, Or The 1 Week Is Up, Members Will Vote On The Cat/Picture They Like Best That Week. Then, Whichever Cat Wins, The Winning Cat's Owner Will Get To Start The Next Contest. The Winning Picture Will Be Added To The "Contest Winners" Thread and A Short Bio Will Be Added With The Cat's Picture. 

Have Fun!
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

How do you guys like that?


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I don't see any problems there, Megan. You'll need the mods' help, though, with the winners thread to prevent people from posting in there.


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Yeah I will. Thanks Tim. What does everyone else think?


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Stephie said:


> perucat said:
> 
> 
> > [The Photos Must Be Of Your Own cat(s) or Another Member's cat(s), And Not Taken From Another Site ]
> ...


 Perucat, of course you could enter them. As long as they are "your" cats (your household cats or ferals). They can't be of another member's cat or another person's cat. :wink: 

I'll go ahead and start the first contest since noone else has replied. :wink:


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

Megan, you gave us less than a day to reply which is why I hadn't added my comments yet, don't know about anyone else.

I still don't really get this contest to be honest. 

That said, are you going to maintain the winners thread and the bios of winners which will be posted subsequently? Where will the winners thread sit?

I am glad to see that perucat is able to enter with her pictures.


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Yes, I will maintain that thread-no problem. I'll post the winner's thread here.


----------

